# Beautiful Day



## LarryDuff (24 Mar 2012)

What a cracking morning for a ride. Did a 40 miler from my place down the Lagan towpath and round Belfast and down the greenway to the Odyssey and back up the river.

Absolutely perfect weather - a joy to be alive and on the bike.


----------



## gavroche (24 Mar 2012)

Yeh! I envy you. Same here. Great weather and I still can't go for a ride due to persistent back ache from last Wednesday. I am absolutely fuming but dare not risk it as it may make it worse. Ahhhhh.....!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2012)

same weather here no chance for bike ride as another busy family sunday


----------



## KaiserMax (3 Apr 2012)

Yeah weather was pretty awesome. diablo 3 guide diablo 3 gold diablo 3


----------

